# Asian Cookbooks?



## GlassFlanders (Feb 27, 2016)

Does anyone have suggestions for cookbooks that have some standard Chinese/Indian staple food recipes along with some more interesting stuff?

They would have to be in English by the way...

Thanks for any and all suggestions!
Julian


----------



## chinacats (Feb 27, 2016)

660 curries by Raghavan Iyer is an excellent place to start for Indian...covers technique as well as recipes...


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 27, 2016)

Asian Food by Charmaine Solomon


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 27, 2016)

Couple of Chinese specific off the top of my head;

Revolutionary Chinese Cookbook: Recipes from Hunan Province & Land of Plenty: A Treasury of Authentic Sichuan Cooking both by Fuchsia Dunlop

Another all round book that I find very resourceful for differentiating flavor profiles of the area; 

Southeast Asian Flavors: Adventures in Cooking the Foods of Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia & Singapore by Robert Danhi (CIA instructor) - this a great overview and visual book IMO ... not Chinese or Indian though sorry but you said "other interesting"

Once I get home will see if others are worth noting and I'm sure others will chime in!


----------



## 9mmbhp (Feb 27, 2016)

Definitely look into Fuschia Dunlop's Chinese cookbooks. 'Every Grain of Rice' contains many classics.

The The Woks Of Life blog is worth exploring too, very detailed recipes with extensive photos and commentary. The Ma Po Tofu and Dan Dan Noodles were impressive and their take on chile oil is awesome, esp. with the smashed cucumber salad.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Asian Food by Charmaine Solomon



+1 a great book


----------



## GlassFlanders (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I am going to get to finding these.


----------



## TimoNieminen (Feb 28, 2016)

Some good Chinese cookbooks not yet mentioned:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1742705308/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1579653014/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1741966019/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

But Dunlop, Every Grain of Rice is an excellent book to start with. Solomon is a bit Westernised, otherwise excellent.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 28, 2016)

Anything by Dunlop for sure. She was the inspiration for my own time in a Sichuan cooking school. I like Grace Young's books too but she is a friend of mine.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Feb 29, 2016)

I picked up http://www.amazon.com/dp/0743203127/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 a few years back and have been pleasantly surprised how often I return to it.


----------



## superk17 (Mar 23, 2016)

Any book by Fuchsia Dunlop is great! Also I enjoyed Grace Young book and her website, though she focuses on using a wok and a lot of recipies are designed for the wok I found it very helpful especially for the beginner.


----------

